# Yeti coolers....worth the money?



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Anyone have one? Is it worth the money? Opinions?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

no
I don't know
you get what you pay for


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

I've got a buddy that sells them & YES they're cool, WAY COOL, but in my opinion way too expensive. You can buy several new Igloo coolers over a 6 year period that ='s (1) Yeti. With a regular Igloo you can toss it around, bang it up & not worry about it. If it busts buy replacement parts or just simply buy another one. I'd baby the expensive Yeti too much.


----------



## haparks (Apr 12, 2006)

ive heard they are awsome they look awsome the features are awsome but the price is just to awsome fer me


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

Gilbert = insightful!! HAHAHA just kidding


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

The yeti fiberglass is outstanding but I wasn't impressed by the yeti tundra.


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I have 3 of them, 65 qt, 85 qt and 120 qt. 

If they are worth it or not just depends on you and your needs. They do work very well and will last far longer than and Igloo brand. 

For me I wanted to keep ice/drinks/fish/deer cold without having to fill the cooler up with ice every other day. I also wanted something tougher than my previous Igloos. I can stand on my Yeti and power wash it clean..... Yetis fit my needs perfectly, but my needs may differ from yours.

Hurricane Ike took my big ice maker away at the bay, so I now am now stuck buying bags of ice for the boat. This is a pain. With the Yetis I buy a bag or two on my way down and it lasts all weekend. Yes, you can buy lots of bags of ice for what at Yeti costs, but I value my time and not having the pain in the arse of constantly going to the store for ice (and replacement hinges and parts for traditional coolers) makes the Yeti's worth it for me.


----------



## Barnacle Bill (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> no
> I don't know
> you get what you pay for


ROFLMAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

yes, theyre expensive, but think about all the people you can impress with your expensive cooler! everyone will see it and say "that guy must be rich-- he has a Yeti! -- he is soooo cool! " Go buy yourself a bunch of igloos and stack em up in your garage, academy sells replacement hinges and handles if you need em. :wink:


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

sabiki said:


> yes, theyre expensive, but think about all the people you can impress with your expensive cooler! everyone will see it and say "that guy must be rich-- he has a Yeti! -- he is soooo cool! " Go buy yourself a bunch of igloos and stack em up in your garage, academy sells replacement hinges and handles if you need em. :wink:


and then someone steals it! case and point....2010 F250 King Ranch diesel, 7 weeks old, stolen (and yes, i'm STILLLL PO'd about that whole deal)


----------



## WestBay (Sep 1, 2007)

I have two that came with my boat. They are awesome but there are a number of drawbacks. I purchased them with my boat because I like to take my boat on weekend trips. If you pick your boat up in the morning, fish during the day, then stick it back in storage that night they are, IMO, not worth the money. If you are goign to use one as a platform for any reason then they are worth it. They are very heavy. I have two 85qt Yeti's and while they are hands down the best cooler I personally have owned they are overkill for day trips. If you plan on keeping items for more then a couple days they are fantastic and well worth the money.


----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## cole (Jul 30, 2006)

Down Under Coolers. These are just as good and a lot cheaper.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't have one, prolly never will. Way too much $ when ice is $0.99 at the buckeys


----------



## POC Troutman (Jul 13, 2009)

24Buds said:


> I don't have one, prolly never will. Way too much $ when ice is $0.99 at the buckeys


Money saved = money spent on more buds!!!


----------



## Saltstalker (Jun 6, 2008)

HEAVY !


----------



## speckledred (Jun 1, 2004)

cost out weighs the value.

POC, they stole your truck to get your Yeti? Man that sux!


----------



## drewkana (May 18, 2009)

Just make sure you put a lock on it if you plan on leaving it in the back of the truck. I know several prople that have had them grow legs.


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

Yup, they are worth it if you plan on holding ice for several days (i.e. trip to the lease, west texas, mountains). I have a 120 and it will hold two bags of ice for 5 days in hot weather and too long to wait in cooler weather. If you have no need for holding something cool for multiple days, don't buy it.


----------



## ShallowSport24 (Sep 15, 2009)

If they are worth it or not just depends on you and your needs. They do work very well and will last far longer than and Igloo brand. 

For me I wanted to keep ice/drinks/fish/deer cold without having to fill the cooler up with ice every other day. I also wanted something tougher than my previous Igloos. I can stand on my Yeti and power wash it clean..... Yetis fit my needs perfectly, but my needs may differ from yours.

X2 I have 2 of the fiberglass ones and to me they are well worth the money.


----------



## TheSaltwaterLine (Aug 25, 2009)

I think they are one of the best coolers made. I have a dealer agreement with them for the store. If you need to keep ice for multiple days they can not be beat. I personally will not spend the money for one but have been tempted. I think it all depend on your perspective on things.

Some of us fish $100-$200 rod/reel combos others throw $500-$600 jobbies. Some of us play Ping other like golfsmith. It all comes down to what your wallet can part with. There are plenty of items out there that are better made - just a matter of your willingness to buy the best or settle for what you need.

Rob


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

POC Troutman said:


> and then someone steals it! case and point....2010 F250 King Ranch diesel, 7 weeks old, stolen (and yes, i'm STILLLL PO'd about that whole deal)


I hope Yeti comes out with a 'King Ranch' edition ice chest. POC would buy one & then hire an armed security guard to keep an eye on it for him :ac550:...LOL


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I have a 65 quart yetti and bought it so when I am down south at the lease when the temperature is over 100 degrees the ice would hold. Well I found out it does not. Every other day I had to reload with 20 #'s to keep the beer cold. I think they are a little better than the usual coolers but not worth the additional money. Also the rubber straps that hold the lid down began to allow all that black to get all over your hands or what have you.

Charlie


----------



## reelbusy (Feb 7, 2008)

Saltstalker said:


> HEAVY !


X2


----------



## ssteel069 (Mar 7, 2009)

Check out SSi coolers! About the same, but a little cheaper.


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

I may get one only after they start making one with a Rolex inbedded in the top of the lid.


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

24Buds said:


> I don't have one, prolly never will. Way too much $ when ice is $0.99 at the buckeys


X2!!!!


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=142120&highlight=yeti&page=9

I remember them running the comparison back when i first joined up.

FYI, Yeti = Icey-tech


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

PM me what size Yeti you are looking for....


----------



## wannaBfishin (Dec 6, 2009)

I looked at Yeti and then found ENGEL. Go to www.ENGELcooler.com and I think you might like what you see and the price. I GOOGLE searched the ENGEL and saved a BUNCH over the Yeti.
Good luck.


----------



## Life Aquatic (Oct 24, 2006)

The selling point for me was the stainless low profile deck plates. I wanted an optional cooler mount on the front deck. The deck plates were the best I found where the cooler could be removed for short trips and not have any obstructions on deck. When I mount the Yeti, the rubber feet hold it in place over rough water and I can stand on it as a casting platform when drifting. The extra capacity of cooler space on board keeps my buddy's beer cold and my brisket sandwiches from spoiling.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

I am sure they are worth it for some..........just not for me.$$$$$$$$


----------



## Krash (May 21, 2004)

I got a "factory second" 100 qt Yeti Sherpa series a few years ago for less than half price. It keeps ice longer than my my Igloos. As good as it is,I would never pay full price for one.
I only use it on fishing trips that last more than a few days,and then it's only for storing extra ice to put into the Igloos.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

My mom works at the IGLOO on I-10west so i never have a shortage on them!  if one breaks i get new ones for good price!


----------



## captaintony (Aug 20, 2005)

*Get the Yeti and forget about it...*

I have a 65 Tundra and a 95 Sherpa both are the Best Coolers that I have ever owned...and well worth the money!!! Buy the best and Never Look Back!!!


----------



## McTrout (May 22, 2004)

Are they worth it? Depends on your application. What I can truthfully say is that between Capt. Tricia & myself, we are probably saving about $6 bucks per day or more. [easily 2 bags of marina ice, maybe 3]. Bottom line is that the ice that's in there pretty well stays there unless you are in and out of it all day.

Anyway, multiply 6 bucks x 18O/2OO trips per year each and you have a significant savings overall. That may not fit for a lot of folks, but if your business depends on stuff staying cold for minimal cost, they do make a lot of sense.

We just put 4 of the 12O's put on our boats with custom cushions, and I seriously think they will last longer than the boats will. Yeah...we're diggin' 'em.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well I have a 65 quart yetti and bought it so when I am down south at the lease when the temperature is over 100 degrees the ice would hold. Well I found out it does not. Every other day I had to reload with 20 #'s to keep the beer cold. I think they are a little better than the usual coolers but not worth the additional money. Also the rubber straps that hold the lid down began to allow all that black to get all over your hands or what have you.
> 
> Charlie


ok it doesn't matter what cooler you have. Yeti, Igloo, Colman or styrofoam. If you open it every 6 minutes to grab a beer, the ice will melt! Yep it will melt regardless of what the side of it reads! I have filled a regular igloo 120 full of othing but ice to the top. Went camping for 4 days, not once opened the igloo....when I did after 4 days...yep almost full. Maybe went down an inch or two. The "beer" cooler tha I open every 6 minutes till I pass out, well water. Maybe a cube or two at the end of the night.

Wow this was the first time I posted ALL year!:rotfl:


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

The trick is to buy some dry ice, put it in the bottom. Then buy some styrofoam and put it on top of the dry ice. Then fill all of the extra space with foam blocks and 2 bag of Bucky's ice will keep for 7 - 10 days. When ice becomes a precious commodity offshore, it comes in handy. Well worth the money if you never want to have to buy another cooler. Dry ice is your friend offshore.


----------



## sabine lake hustler (Dec 17, 2007)

i have a 5 year old or so icey-tek. it was before yeti bought them over. its a 128. i use it for a third casting deck. olds ice very well and solid as a rock. Im pretty abusive with everything. but it has held up very well.


----------



## SpecklFinAddict (Dec 19, 2004)

125qt Yeti roughneck here that I bought from Chris at Hookset and I'm very happy. Use it for hauling fish, and whatever to Colorado, or for offshore duty as well as the front chest on my boat. 

Anyone wanting to test its OFFSHORE ice holding capability, feel free to give me a shout...I'm always game!


----------



## FishSlap (Mar 20, 2009)

I have several, from the smallest lunchmate size up to a couple of the larger 120's and a few in-between. They will hold ice longer than other chests, but as others have pointed out, the trick is to try and not open and close them constantly. Are they worth the $? It depends, how long are you going to be in a place where no other ice is available?


----------



## roundman (May 21, 2004)

yetis for sale i saw, jus passing info/ if anyone is intrested, http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/1542332916.html


----------



## Night Trout (Jun 19, 2006)

No I could have bought a lot of Bucees ice for what I paid for them. As long as you never open them they are great.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

too much $ for a cooler. igloo...


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> no
> I don't know
> you get what you pay for


I guess that about covers it! LMAO


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

sabiki said:


> yes, theyre expensive, but think about all the people you can impress with your expensive cooler! everyone will see it and say "that guy must be rich-- he has a Yeti! -- he is soooo cool! " Go buy yourself a bunch of igloos and stack em up in your garage, academy sells replacement hinges and handles if you need em. :wink:


make sure to roll up up your sleeves and be wearing your Rolex when they see you with the yeti



Gilbert said:


> no
> I don't know
> you get what you pay for





kenny said:


> I guess that about covers it! LMAO


how many ways are there to say the same answer for a 2cool post. :rotfl:


----------



## fishaddict00 (May 4, 2010)

POC Troutman said:


> Anyone have one? Is it worth the money? Opinions?


Look at the Engel line of coolers. They have a 2' thick foam around the base compared to yeti's which have a majority or theres on the lid. Your going to have to compare prices but quality wise an engel will win. They also have an article in practicle sailor you might find interesting. Engle wins overall cooler when tested against a yeti and coleman.


----------

